# Pen Blank Drilling on Lathe vs Drill Press



## darthintel

Hello all! 
I'm a "newbie" to this forum and to pen turning. I'm currently gathering all the equipment / materials to start this new hobby. 

I just purchased the Craftsman variable speed 16" MIDI lathe and ordered pen kits, blanks, and other items from PSI ( slow shipping), but this will give me time to organize my shop. 

I went to purchase a bench top drill press - looked at one from Sears and one at Woodcrafters...they only have 2" quill travel. 

I've searched this forum and have read a lot of good information. 
*Question - What's the opinions of the experienced turners on this site for using the following to drill blanks on the lathe?*
1. Dedicated Pen Blank drilling chuck  from PSI 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2. #2 MT lathe keyless drill chuck from woodcrafters




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## Silverado

I just started to drill on the lathe with these 2 items and it was the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## thewishman

I use a Nova scroll chuck to drill on the lathe and a Harbor Freight 1/2" drill chuck. They have worked very well for the last six years. I added the pin jaws last year (won them here) and wish I had added them years ago.

The drill chuck you picked looks very nice. I prefer the scroll chuck to the PSI chuck because I can use the chuck for additional things beyond just drilling.


----------



## TerryDowning

I drill with my scroll chuck for square blanks
collet chuck for round blanks (that fit my collets)
I use a keyed 1/2 inch chuck

I will not go back to drilling any other way.


----------



## PenMan1

IMHO, the dedicated pen drilling chuck is the best product that PSI offers, and one of the few things I would buy from them again.

I WISH this chuck opened about 1/4 inch more. That would making drilling goofy, oversized and segmented blanks much easier.

I've heard good things also about the keyless chuck, BUT I am a keyed chuck guy. Over the years, I've gone through dozens of keyless cordless drills. Always the same problem. the keyless starts slipping. To replace the keyless chuck is almost the same price as replacing the drill.


----------



## gvanweerd

WEll Rick it sounds like you got your answer. I'd say go for it. I might have to try it myself.


----------



## InvisibleMan

I love the dedicated pen drilling chuck from psi.  Also wish it opened a bit wider, but great for most blanks.


----------



## Donovan's Corner

InvisibleMan said:


> I love the dedicated pen drilling chuck from psi.  Also wish it opened a bit wider, but great for most blanks.



I turn my blanks round, part them to length and use my Nova Midi Chuck for drilling.  My pen mill has very little work to do...


----------



## chrisk

For about 15 years I drilled all of my pen blanks (not that much however) on a dedicated drill press. The latter has a sentimental value for, while I quite scarcely sold my pens all those years, this tool was partially paid in money and half paid with (slimline) pens. I was so proud of my tool for it's a Proxxon combo mill/drill precision press like this (improved) one:
Buy Proxxon Mill/Drill - COMPLETE SYSTEM from Axminster, fast delivery for the UK

But a lot of waste however...

Two years ago, after I found this forum, I learned about the drilling process on the lathe, turning between centers, etc. A few months later I abandoned my drill press and since then I drill all of my blanks on my lathe. What an improvement!!!

The tools I use:
tailstock: a keyless drill chuck (like the one on the pic above)
headstock: a Oneway chuck with dedicated spigot jaws.

Respectively here...
Oneway Chucks
... and here:
Spigot Jaws

Some complements:
*center drills* (LittleMachineShop.com - Center Drills, Set of 5 (Numbers 1-5)) and the *needed drills*. For larger diameters, I followed the advice of some IAP colleagues and purchased extra-short drills for improved precision.

Hope this helps.

Christos.

PS: I also turn my blanks round before drilling them (another tip learned here).


----------



## IPD_Mr

Here is a little different spin on this.  I will turn my blanks round to 3/4" so that they fit in my collet chuck.  The benefit I see from this is when I am working with segmented blanks such a Celtic designs.  The collet chuck helps to support the blank as I drill and I have not had blow outs with this type of blank using this method.  The collets are also the goto tool when working on a kitless pen.


----------



## PenMan1

IPD_Mr said:


> Here is a little different spin on this. I will turn my blanks round to 3/4" so that they fit in my collet chuck. The benefit I see from this is when I am working with segmented blanks such a Celtic designs. The collet chuck helps to support the blank as I drill and I have not had blow outs with this type of blank using this method. The collets are also the goto tool when working on a kitless pen.


 

Mike:
Not being a disgraced Congressman of NY (Wiener)here, but have you spent much time with the dedicated drilling chuck?

GRANTED, the ER32 Collet chuck IS STILL the goto chuck in many situations, BUT the drill chuck does most of the things you just mentioned about as well as a collet chuck. In fact, for knots, and other heavily segmented blanks, I PREFER the drill chuck to the collet.  I put the knot between the two chuck jaws for added support while I work on the other end.

Then, with a simple mark on the blank, rechucking on the drill chuck is painless.

Additionally, when using Georgie's "another way to make a pen" method, I find the drill chuck to be superior.

It saves time in spinning them round, and I find that I use the dedicated drilling chuck quite a bit in custom work.....JUST BEWARE of your left pinky finger....now that hurts:biggrin:

AGAIN, NOT being a buckethead, this is just GOOD DEBATE that could get us all thinking, as Butch used to say, OUTSIDE the box.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## toyotaman

I usually use my drill press and I get decent results. One end is centered but not always on the other. I tried using my lathe and there is a 100% difference in using it compared to the drill press. Straight as an arrow all the way through. Thats how it will be from now on. Lathe all the way.


----------



## tomas

I have the same keyless drill chuck and really like it.  I have arthritis in my fingers and the chuck keys were very hard to use.  I use my Nova chuck, as well and really like it.  I got extra jaws for it and have drilled both square and round blanks with it.  I looked at the dedicated chuck but went with the Nova because for me it would be more veritile.

Tomas


----------



## Donovan's Corner

Concerning blow out of a blank I would use my Nova Midi over the dedicated chuck.  The Pine cone pen in my Avatatar was drilled using my Midi.  The four jaws held it securely despite the fact that there were still voids (I had used CA to stabilize it in the center but not as a whole).  The drill vises and the dedicated chuck only secure material on two corners.  A lot of the woods I choose are ugly or are of uneven hardness and with voids.

I will be getting a collet chuck in the future for kitless work but for now my midi acts as a semi dedicated pen blank chuck.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

Could someone please post a photo of a "collet chuck" or at least explain what it is?
Also... what do you mean by "turning between centers"?
Aren't 4 jaw chucks more difficult to use? I read somewhere that in those, each jaw has to be adapted individually... or not?
TIA


----------



## chrisk

The Beall Tool Company


----------



## GoatRider

Ulises Victoria said:


> Aren't 4 jaw chucks more difficult to use? I read somewhere that in those, each jaw has to be adapted individually... or not?



Depends on the chuck. Some 4-jaw chucks are "scroll" chucks, where they all move together with one adjustment. Others have each jaw on it's own adjustment. They both have their uses, but the scroll chuck is lots easier to use for most woodworking jobs.


----------



## Joe S.

*Antlers?*

How would you drill deer antler on something like this? I've been using a drill press.


----------



## IPD_Mr

PenMan1 said:


> Not being a disgraced Congressman of NY (Wiener)here, but have you spent much time with the dedicated drilling chuck?
> 
> Andy I have not spent any time with this as I do not own one.  That is why I could not speak about it but was just giving some other examples of doing this with the equipment I have.
> 
> It saves time in spinning them round, and I find that I use the dedicated drilling chuck quite a bit in custom work.....JUST BEWARE of your left pinkie finger....now that hurts:biggrin:
> 
> I am already short one finger on the left hand.  The idea of that finger spinning around and knocking the pinkie knuckle does not sound appealing.
> 
> AGAIN, NOT being a buckethead, this is just GOOD DEBATE that could get us all thinking, as Butch used to say, OUTSIDE the box.
> 
> Andy I did not take exception to your post and I think it IS a good discussion.  I am just not quite understanding how this thing can give support around a segmented blank.  The other thing is there are a few of us that turn stock round before we decide what to do with it.  Blanks look one way square and totally different round.  I have the luxury of doing this because I am not turning near the amount you do.  If I had to put out those numbers then I would definitely rethink my archaic way of doing things.  :smile-big:
> 
> Respectfully submitted.


 
Like you I miss the really good discussions on here.  It gives us a different way to look at things and sometimes we find a better way of doing things that fit our style.


----------



## Jimmy Powell

*Chuck Quetion*

I am new to turning and was wondering if some one could give me a link to this "Nova scroll chuck".

Thanks in advance

Jimmy Powell


----------



## PenMan1

Here you go. This is one example of hundreds.

Nova Midi Chuck - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.


----------



## Donovan's Corner

Joe S. said:


> How would you drill deer antler on something like this? I've been using a drill press.



Buy Nova Precision Midi Chuck with Two Jaw Sets at Woodcraft

I use the Nova midi chuck.  I attached a link to Woodcraft.com.  I don't know that this is the best midi chuck, but when the store was local I bought mine when it went on sale.

I have made small pine cone blanks (not the same as what others have done) and antler using this chuck.  Typically I turn the blank round or mostly round between centers and then chuck it up on the round surfaces.  When partly secured I use the marks from between center to align with my tail stock live center and finish tightening the chuck.


----------



## TerryDowning

One of these days I may get a dedicated blank drilling chuck.  But when I can only afford one chuck, the scroll chuck wins every time.


----------



## darthintel

This is all great information - thank you everyone! I will purchase the tools to drill pen blanks on my lathe - square / round / irregular shapes. Going down to my local Woodcraft store to see what they have in stock to accomplish this task. :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## InvisibleMan

While I voted for the dedicated drilling chuck, I bought that early on and love it because it just flat works for its intended purpose.  I now also own a Nova midi scroll chuck.  If I had bought the nova first, there would be no reason for the dedicated drilling chuck, and it has more uses.

In short, dedicated pen blank drilling chuck is more convenient to use than the Nova Midi.

Nova Midi is more versitile than the dedicated pen blank drilling chuck.

I'm very happy owning both, but if I were starting from scratch, I'd get the scroll chuck and save money by skipping the pen drilling chuck.


----------



## kovalcik

Question for those who drill on the lathe.  My pen vise on my drill press has a wood insert to back up the bottom of the blank so you don't blow out the bottom. When drilling on the lathe do you back up the end of the blank with anything? And if so how? 

Thanks


----------



## moke

Great post and good question Rick,
I am +1 with Penman1. I saw this dedicated drilling chuck from PSI and was mildly interested, but thought, how good could it be? A friend of mine bought one and I had the opportunity to use it and _really_ liked it. 

Keep in mind that I have a "tool acquistion problem", so I have a collet chuck, a one way chuck, and the Nova. If possible I go for this little dedicated drilling chuck. It is quick and have never had an issue.

As for the drill chuck itself, I have that very Keyless, I believe a oneway keyed chuck, and about 4 or 5 HF $12.00 versions. I leave a drill starter in one chuck and some common drills in the others for "quick change". Honestly I think I like the HF version better than the others. I am always leary of HF stuff, but these work awesome and I can have two or three for the price of one, and I see no difference in the "hole quality".

Just my .02


----------



## InvisibleMan

kovalcik said:


> Question for those who drill on the lathe.  My pen vise on my drill press has a wood insert to back up the bottom of the blank so you don't blow out the bottom. When drilling on the lathe do you back up the end of the blank with anything? And if so how?
> 
> Thanks



Personally, I've never bothered and never had a problem.  I do drill very slowly, though.


----------



## Donovan's Corner

kovalcik said:


> Question for those who drill on the lathe.  My pen vise on my drill press has a wood insert to back up the bottom of the blank so you don't blow out the bottom. When drilling on the lathe do you back up the end of the blank with anything? And if so how?
> 
> Thanks



There have been woods I anticipated would blow out and parted my blank off longer than needed to allow for the problem.  I remember a piece of Cottonwood knot that had a lot of voids.  I left it 1/8" long and I was right it broke out 1/16".  Most of the time I use the tail stock hand crank in increments of a bout 1-2".  I think the slower operation of drilling on the lathe helps to avoid the problem.


----------



## LeeR

thewishman said:


> I use a Nova scroll chuck to drill on the lathe and a Harbor Freight 1/2" drill chuck. They have worked very well for the last six years. I added the pin jaws last year (won them here) and wish I had added them years ago.
> 
> The drill chuck you picked looks very nice. I prefer the scroll chuck to the PSI chuck because I can use the chuck for additional things beyond just drilling.


 
Dittos to what Chris (thewishman) said. I own two Nova chucks, so I dedicated one of them to drilling blanks, using a set of pin jaws.

The other advantage to using a scroll chuck is that you can use it to drill round blanks. I have a bunch of 3/4" exotic scraps, and rather than trying to get them square enough to chuck, I turn them round between centers, and then drill them on the lathe in the Nova chuck.


----------



## PenMan1

Lee:
The PSI drills round blanks just as easily and precisely as it does rectangular or square blanks.

I have a drawer full of chucks (all Novas loaded with different jaws to speed up the process), BUT the drill chuck stays loaded on the dedicated drilling lathe. It is rare that I have the need for a blank that it won't process.


----------



## LeeR

kovalcik said:


> Question for those who drill on the lathe. My pen vise on my drill press has a wood insert to back up the bottom of the blank so you don't blow out the bottom. When drilling on the lathe do you back up the end of the blank with anything? And if so how?
> 
> Thanks


 
I leave my blanks just a bit long, and do not drill all the way thru.  I cut them to the proper length after drilling.  (And if I drilled them deep enough, they will have a hole all the way thru them when cut to length!)


----------



## LeeR

PenMan1 said:


> Lee:
> The PSI drills round blanks just as easily and precisely as it does rectangular or square blanks.
> 
> I have a drawer full of chucks (all Novas loaded with different jaws to speed up the process), BUT the drill chuck stays loaded on the dedicated drilling lathe. It is rare that I have the need for a blank that it won't process.


 
Andy,

Good to know about the PSI chuck, might have to take a closer look some day.  Way too many things on the current list of "must haves".

You have a drawer full of Novas? Wow, and I thought owning two was a luxury.


----------



## butchf18a

Rick, 

I own and use the PSI chuck, though mostly for large blanks. Normally I will use my drill press. Both work well and I would not offer one over the other. Each method offers their pluses and minuses. The only problem I've ever experienced with drill press drilling was when I had a normal size blank that I was trying to drill out for a large pen. Even after checking that blank, bit, drill were all square, there can still be bit wandering as one drills. Solution, bigger blank that allows for this deviation, or lathe drilling. Not always possible to obtain larger blanks of material desired, so lathe drilling fills the bill.

sorry, non answer by advocating both methodologies depending upon circumstances.

p.s. how's the snow out there, I got out of town to LA and Palm Springs just in time.

butch
jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## darthintel

butchf18a said:


> Rick,
> 
> I own and use the PSI chuck, though mostly for large blanks. Normally I will use my drill press. Both work well and I would not offer one over the other. Each method offers their pluses and minuses. The only problem I've ever experienced with drill press drilling was when I had a normal size blank that I was trying to drill out for a large pen. Even after checking that blank, bit, drill were all square, there can still be bit wandering as one drills. Solution, bigger blank that allows for this deviation, or lathe drilling. Not always possible to obtain larger blanks of material desired, so lathe drilling fills the bill.
> 
> sorry, non answer by advocating both methodologies depending upon circumstances.
> 
> p.s. how's the snow out there, I got out of town to LA and Palm Springs just in time.
> 
> butch
> jmoicbw-bidi



Snowed 3 inches this morning , but raining now. Supposed to turn to snow again from 12am through 8am, then turn back to rain all day and close to 50 degrees. High wind warning on the coastline.. 90 MPH .

Happy Flying !


----------



## ROBCTRY69

i got the dedecated chuck today and see no reason why you cant use it to drill round blanks it might slip if you try to got to fast havnt tryed any round ones but for square ones you cant beat it


----------



## InvisibleMan

ROBCTRY69 said:


> i got the dedecated chuck today and see no reason why you cant use it to drill round blanks it might slip if you try to got to fast havnt tryed any round ones but for square ones you cant beat it



  I've drilled round blanks with it no problem.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

*What am I doing wrong?*

Well... what am I doing wrong? I just can't drill a hole completely stright dead center in my lathe.
I use the PSI dedicated chuck, and even with short blanks, like Patrizios, which fit completely within the chuck's jaws, the exit hole is always off center.
I bought a 3 jaw chuck... same problem. I tried turning a piece between centers prior to drilling, figuring that this way I would have a perfectly centered round piece... no success...
Any thoughts? This is driving me crazy.
Also, could someone explain why drilling with a drill press is less accurate than with the lathe? I was under the impression that the DP would be much more exact.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROBCTRY69

Ulises Victoria said:


> Well... what am I doing wrong? I just can't drill a hole completely stright dead center in my lathe.
> I use the PSI dedicated chuck, and even with short blanks, like Patrizios, which fit completely within the chuck's jaws, the exit hole is always off center.
> I bought a 3 jaw chuck... same problem. I tried turning a piece between centers prior to drilling, figuring that this way I would have a perfectly centered round piece... no success...
> Any thoughts? This is driving me crazy.
> Also, could someone explain why drilling with a drill press is less accurate than with the lathe? I was under the impression that the DP would be much more exact.
> Thanks in advance.


 it sounds like there is something out of alingment on your lathe


----------



## Chasper

Two points I want to make about drilling on the lathe vs drill press.

1.  With a drill press I can drill a single resin blank section in less than one minute, wood blanks are a little faster.  That includes everything from bit touching blank on one section until bit touches blank on the next section; loading, unloading, putting down one and picking up another.  I leave the drill running when I change blanks.  With the lathe I need 4 1/2 minutes to do the same thing.  I think I could save a minute or more with the PSI dedicated chuck.  I use the drill press because it is much faster.

2.  Why does the hole need to be in the center of the blank anyway?  I know in some segmented blanks it is needed, but with most blanks I drill wherever the coloring or grain looks most interesting, not in the center.  I can't drill off center with the lathe, actually it can be done and I do it with antler, but that is a still slower technique.


----------



## PenMan1

Chasper said:


> Two points I want to make about drilling on the lathe vs drill press.
> 
> 1. With a drill press I can drill a single resin blank section in less than one minute, wood blanks are a little faster. That includes everything from bit touching blank on one section until bit touches blank on the next section; loading, unloading, putting down one and picking up another. I leave the drill running when I change blanks. With the lathe I need 4 1/2 minutes to do the same thing. I think I could save a minute or more with the PSI dedicated chuck. I use the drill press because it is much faster.
> 
> 2. Why does the hole need to be in the center of the blank anyway? I know in some segmented blanks it is needed, but with most blanks I drill wherever the coloring or grain looks most interesting, not in the center. I can't drill off center with the lathe, actually it can be done and I do it with antler, but that is a still slower technique.


 
Man! It is obvious that the two of us are on the same page!!!!!

I DO drill the midline and upper end pens on the lathe. IT IS more accurate, period. BUT, as you point out it is SLOW as Hell!

I take every time savings shortcut that I can and still maintain as much accuracy as possible. On lathe drilling, I KEEP 6 Jacobs chucks loaded with my most common bits. THIS TAKES 1 MINUTE PER PEN out of the my drill time! Doing what we do, THAT's HUGE!

Someone here, once stated that "turning between centers" takes 17 seconds longer! My wife nearly PEE'd herself laughing! (Here, Razors go on a "special" drill rod mandrel, 3 at the time!) 17 SECONDS, NOW THAT's FUNNY! 

The concept of taking a 10" 7mm tube and gluing three "razor" blanks at the time would be lost, here, too.

I suspect people using scroll chucks ARE NOT making the volume of pens that the two of us are are making (I "kinda know" your numbers), since we "talked" last, my production numbers this year are about 200 pens "north" of where yours were last year.

On the 7mm units I produce, (razors, stylus pens) and single barrel pens that I make, I DRILL ON THE DRILL PRESS. Granted, I have a decent press "tweaked" pretty nicely with a Huffman press, BUT on the small stuff, you are EXACTLY RIGHT! unless it's segmented, checkerboard, etc, WHAT DOES IT MATTER if the hole is down the middle? "There is plenty of meat"! AND YES, "I keep the motor running", too

Snickering.....Because you cheat:biggrin: ( Wife goes one way, you go another), To try to make and SELL 3,000 pens per year, THAT MEANS after you subtract AT LEAST 2 days out of each week to actually GO SELL THE PENS, you MUST AVERAGE MAKING 12 PENS PER DAY (15, If you want a week of vacation).

I think ours is a different world for many here.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

ROBCTRY69 said:


> it sounds like there is something out of alingment on your lathe



When I advance my live tailstock center against my mandrel, they are perfectly centered...



Chasper said:


> 2.  Why does the hole need to be in the center of the blank anyway?  I know in some segmented blanks it is needed, but with most blanks I drill wherever the coloring or grain looks most interesting, not in the center.  I can't drill off center with the lathe, actually it can be done and I do it with antler, but that is a still slower technique.



You're right. Hole hasn't to be exactly centered when turning regular pens, but I think a dead center hole is a must when you try to do something like celtic knots, which I really really want to do sometime.


----------



## jar6571

I just got my PSI chuck yesterday. I am a "newbie" but I love it!


----------



## Donovan's Corner

LeeR said:


> thewishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Nova scroll chuck to drill on the lathe and a Harbor Freight 1/2" drill chuck. They have worked very well for the last six years. I added the pin jaws last year (won them here) and wish I had added them years ago.
> 
> The drill chuck you picked looks very nice. I prefer the scroll chuck to the PSI chuck because I can use the chuck for additional things beyond just drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dittos to what Chris (thewishman) said. I own two Nova chucks, so I dedicated one of them to drilling blanks, using a set of pin jaws.
> 
> The other advantage to using a scroll chuck is that you can use it to drill round blanks. I have a bunch of 3/4" exotic scraps, and rather than trying to get them square enough to chuck, I turn them round between centers, and then drill them on the lathe in the Nova chuck.
Click to expand...


You can drill square blanks as well with the Nova midi chuck as well as round.


----------



## watch_art

*chuck*

Tools4cheap LLC Online Machine Shop Tooling Store: Keyless 3/4" Drill Chuck,Drill Chucks

Here's a 3/4 drill chuck.  Wish I'd have bought this instead of the one I did.  A bit more versatile.


----------



## Tim Hughes37

At what speed would you drill?


----------



## walshjp17

Slow -- About 350 to 450 RPM.


----------



## Smitty37

I use the lathe mostly on blanks that are too long for the drill press.  I did all of my slimlines using a drill press and still do.  

I actually find the lathe to be too cumbersome setting up and too slow drilling.  I do drill some things on the lathe where low speed is important. I have a Baracuda and a half inch keyed chuck for the lathe.

Now that might change if I ever get a little better lathe....


----------



## mikespenturningz

My only reservation in purchasing this item is the fact that it is not usable for anything else. For instance I used my nova 3 chuck tonight to hold an end of a blank and made a wooden finial from the piece. You could not do that with this item. I use my chuck way too much to even think about spending the money on the PSI blank chuck. Get the Nova 3 and a set of pin jaws and you will be styling.


----------



## mikespenturningz

Andy you are a wildman. 3000 pens per year. Gail (my wife) thought I was crazy making 300 last year. I cannot imagine making 3000 pens per year. But then again you do it for a living I assume I cannot think you also work a full time job... I don't worry about a few minutes here and there but if I was in production like you are I would also worry about it. Wow I am impressed.


----------



## flyitfast

PenMan1 said:


> IMHO, the dedicated pen drilling chuck is the best product that PSI offers, and one of the few things I would buy from them again.
> 
> I WISH this chuck opened about 1/4 inch more. That would making drilling goofy, oversized and segmented blanks much easier.


 
Andy, have you seen the newest drilling chuck for blanks from PSI? It is just like the original but designed for bottle stoppers so it opens a whole lot wider. Might get you that 1/4in you need or more.
I agree with you on this being the best for most blank drilling.

One thing to everyone, when using it make sure you put the blank all the way into the jaws. If you put the blank too far away from the inside end, you stand a chance of forcing the jaws out of shape. DAMHIKT. I do the blanks differently in my new replacement chuck!!! Blank goes all the way in..........keeps the jaws square.

gordon


----------



## rebel1

I just bought both of these last week and it is the best way to drill that I have found


----------



## mmayo

I have a HF drill press that run out a bit and travels 2", but it will drill pens well when you move the blank up after using up the 2". The hole is a bit larger due to HF sloppiness. It is quick. I purchased the PSI small pen chuck and drill chuck for the tail stock and it is slow but very accurate. Perfectly centered without a thought and tight true holes through the blank. When it is expensive wood or special project this is the way for me. I guess it teaches me patience as a byproduct too.


----------



## thewishman

I was given a PSI dedicated blank drilling chuck soon after posting in this thread. It is WONDERFUL!


----------



## oneleggimp

I have the two items you show except that my drill chuck has a no.1 morse taper arbor rather than a no.2 (since my lathe has a no. 1 morse taper for both the headstock and tailstock morse tapers) and it is keyed rather than keyless.  I too belong to the camp that favors keyed chucks.  It works very well for me  In retrospect, I wish I'd gotten the bigger capacity pen blank drilling chuck so I could use it for bottle stopper blanks and oversized pen blanks.  Live and learn.  It was a matter of trying to save a few bucks and now regretting that I didn't spend the little extra iitially.  Just my thoughts.


----------

